# Gibt es Rawr auch in deutsch



## Hornswoogle (17. Dezember 2009)

hallo
wollte mal fragen onb es rawr auch in deutsch gibt,würde es gerne für meinen hexxer haben,hab die englische version aber habe keinen plan wie das ganze funktioniert

oder gibts da ne anleitung


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Dezember 2009)

was ist rawr?


----------



## Senseless6666 (17. Dezember 2009)

Der frage schließe ich mich an.


----------



## Miâgi (17. Dezember 2009)

ich gehe mal davon aus, das dies ein add on ist, und wenn ja, dann gibbet es nicht auf deutsch!

ES mag sein, das sowas ähnliches dann auf deutsch ist, aber das da, nein!

Wenn es dennoch kein Add on ist, dann weis ichs auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheCelina (17. Dezember 2009)

Du kannst dir nur die Items übersetzen lassen.
In den Optionen auf Deutsch umstellen und der Anweisung folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silberhuf (17. Dezember 2009)

Rawr ist kein AddOn.
Rawr ist ein externes Programm zum planen der Optimierung des Chars.


----------



## Christoph007s (17. Dezember 2009)

giebt es denn sowas ähnliches auf deutsch?^^


----------



## Spliffmaster (17. Dezember 2009)

RAWR


Rawr ist ein (kostenloses) englischsprachiges Programm das dabei hilft, verschiedene Gegenstände und Skillungen miteinander zu vergleichen, indem es Kämpfe simuliert. Es spielt einen Kampf durch und ermittelt dabei anhand der eingestellten Optionen, den angelegten Gegenständen und Talenten etc. den erzielten Durchschnittsschaden, womit man verschiedene Ausrüstungsteile, Talente, Buffs usw. miteinander vergleichen und bewerten kann.


----------



## Maarius81 (18. Dezember 2009)

oh kann man tatsächlich in den Optionen auf deutsche Itemnamen stellen? das wär ja toll. Hab mir das Programm angesehen und ich bin etwas verwirrt: 
als Tank schau ich natürlich dass ich auf Kritimmun komm mit meinen Verteidigungswerten, allerdings sind die nächstbesten Items zu meinem Aktuellen alles andere als Tankitems, sie haben zwar mehr Rüstung und gegebenenfalls auch mehr Ausdauer, aber es ist weder Verteidigung noch sonst ein Tankstat drauf??!! 

wenn hier schon Leute sind die sich mit Rawr auskennen, habt ihr ne Idee was ich falsch mache? Mitlerweile nutze ich die Erweiterte Buffed-Suche mit eingestellten PAWN-Werten (Tankstats) von Elitejerks. Scheint hilfreicher als RAWR. 

mfg


----------



## Griese (18. Dezember 2009)

Richtige Skillung eingestellt?


----------



## Karius (18. Dezember 2009)

Die ersten paar Posts sind herrlich ^^

Ontopic: Es gibt ein Erklärbärvideo auf Youtube, das ist auch auf der HP verlinkt. Schau dir das einfach mal an, das erklärt das Programm recht gut. 

Optimieren tust du einfach in englisch, ist doch egal wie die items heissen. wenn du dann das richtige ausgewählt hast, gibst du den namen in buffed ein und e voila du hast die deutsche Bezeichnung.


----------



## Maarius81 (18. Dezember 2009)

Griese schrieb:


> Richtige Skillung eingestellt?


ja hab ich :-/

@Karius: das hab ich mir angesehen, leider hilft mir das diesbezüglich nicht weiter. Könnte wer von euch mal probehalber testen, ob das bei ner Tank-Einstellung auch nur Tankitems ausspukt (im Unter-Lv80 Bereich)... das wär echt toll.


----------



## sub-rajaxx (17. Januar 2010)

nach 7 monaten inaktivitaet in wow, wollt ich mich mal wieder erkundigen, ob es neuigkeiten in sachen rawr etc gibt...

durch google komme ich auf diesen thread, und bei den ersten drei antworten dachte ich mir nur.. was zur hoelle ist da los??

ganz besonders die dritte antwort hat mich dazu gebracht mich einzuloggen und n comment zu posten..



> ich gehe mal davon aus, das dies ein add on ist, und wenn ja, dann gibbet es nicht auf deutsch!
> 
> ES mag sein, das sowas ähnliches dann auf deutsch ist, aber das da, nein!
> 
> ...



krass..
soetwas, gibt es nur auf deutschen wow communitys!
-

danke TheCelina!


----------



## Leyard (21. August 2010)

Vor allem wenn man sich die Signatur anschaut und sieht, dass derjenige wohl 5 Lvl 80 Chars besitzt. Ich möchte dich nicht beleidigen Miâgi, aber du scheinst nicht viel Ahnung zu haben von dem was um die 2-4 Tasten herum passiert die du drückst - sry.

Einfach mal in Google eingegeben und zur Not die Option "Diese Seite übersetzen" benutzen...


----------



## Cybereule (21. August 2010)

Leyard schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn man sich die Signatur anschaut und sieht, dass derjenige wohl 5 Lvl 80 Chars besitzt. Ich möchte dich nicht beleidigen Miâgi, aber du scheinst nicht viel Ahnung zu haben von dem was um die 2-4 Tasten herum passiert die du drückst - sry.
> 
> Einfach mal in Google eingegeben und zur Not die Option "Diese Seite übersetzen" benutzen...


Ich lach dich grad aus...mal aufs Datum geschaut? : P


----------



## Feindflieger (21. August 2010)

GZ zum Beitrag , der Thread is zwar ein Jahr alt aber du bist die beste Leyard.


----------



## wertzû (21. August 2010)

Rawr ist eh mist. SpreedSheets oder EJ sind besser tut mir leid leyard aber wer auf Rawr im Endcontent hört den kann man nur auslachen. Z.B. sollte ein Enc Schami Tempo sockeln ab bestimmten EQ er zeigt mir aber INT an....


----------



## Chrissi3384 (21. August 2010)

Gib mal bei Youtube Rawr guide furor ein. Gibt ein ganz tollen auf deutsch. Ist zwar für einen Krieger aber hilft bestimmt.

Hier der Link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WU6xGkmV7v4


----------



## FistOfDan (21. August 2010)

wie sie wieder flamen, die pseudoprogamer. 
natürlich habt ihr rawr schon gekannt, bevor es programmiert worden ist... nein, ihr seid selbst jahrelang rawr gewesen. 
junge junge, wie man sich mit soetwas profilieren kann um sein ego zu pushen. nicht jeder muss alle addons und tools kennen und schon garnicht nutzen um halbwegs erfolgreich zu spielen, denn keines dieser tools drückt die richtigen knöpfe zur richten zeit.


----------



## immortal15 (21. August 2010)

Spliffmaster schrieb:


> RAWR
> 
> 
> Rawr ist ein (kostenloses) englischsprachiges Programm das dabei hilft, verschiedene Gegenstände und Skillungen miteinander zu vergleichen, indem es Kämpfe simuliert. Es spielt einen Kampf durch und ermittelt dabei anhand der eingestellten Optionen, den angelegten Gegenständen und Talenten etc. den erzielten Durchschnittsschaden, womit man verschiedene Ausrüstungsteile, Talente, Buffs usw. miteinander vergleichen und bewerten kann.






da gabs doch ma sowas ähnliches von buffed oder nich ?


----------



## Bengel1087 (21. August 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> Rawr ist eh mist. SpreedSheets oder EJ sind besser tut mir leid leyard aber wer auf Rawr im Endcontent hört den kann man nur auslachen. Z.B. sollte ein Enc Schami Tempo sockeln ab bestimmten EQ er zeigt mir aber INT an....



Du weisst aber schon das die einzelnen Module von Rawr unter anderem von den Leuten auf Ej entwickelt und aktuell gehalten werden?^^ löl


----------

